# rentals of diamond resorts



## gjhardt (Aug 4, 2015)

I have been looking all over the web to see if there are any listings for South Bend In. varsity club - does anyone know a website that I might see where owners rent their units?  thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2015)

www.redweek.com
TUG Marketplace
ebay
Craigslist


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 4, 2015)

gjhardt said:


> I have been looking all over the web to see if there are any listings for South Bend In. varsity club - does anyone know a website that I might see where owners rent their units?  thanks in advance.



If you are looking for a gameday weekend, best of luck to you.


----------

